
The Only Operating System That Has Never Been Infected - wilhow
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/only-operating-system-has-never-been-infected-virus-mark-e-s-
======
wilhow
Interesting article. I'm not much of an OS guy, anyone can shed more light
into the subject? Why the object oriented operating systems was integral to
the OS's ability to withstand intrusion?

~~~
jonjacky
I can't comment on the "never been infected" claim, but the AS/400 does have
an unusual architecture based on something called "capabilities" that provide
support for objects and protection in the hardware (actually, the microcode).
Then the OS is built on that. There is a detailed explanation of how this
works in the AS/400 ancestor System/38 in chapter 8 in this book:

[http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~levy/capabook/](http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~levy/capabook/)

PS - According to the Wikipedia article on System/38, IBM removed the
capability-based addressing from the AS/400.

